
Russell Jurney, You Magnificent Bastard, I Read Your Posts - hwilkes
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/Russell-Jurney-You-Magnificent-Bastard-I-Read-Your-Posts
======
noahth
nice stuff, and i hadn't heard of this site before but i like that this is
happening in the south. they could stand to proofread a little better but hey,
couldn't we all?

